# bowl from TT's box elder



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Some time back I got a fantastic haul of box elder from TT and since one piece was a large, already-dried, bowl blank, I attacked it first. It wasn't the best piece in the bunch by far in terms of color but it was a great size/shape, so I like the way it turned out.

Since one of the many people who don't like my segmented bowls is my wife, I never think that she might like one of my turnings, but it's the multi-colored "garishness" of the segmented bowls that she doesn't like so I maybe shouldn't have been as surprised as I was at her reaction to this one. Basically, she made it VERY clear to me that she now knows exactly what she's going to get on her next birthday or Xmas, whichever comes first. I looked it up, and her birthday comes first. BUT ... she's out of town for several days and I managed to get 6 coats of shellac on it topped off by a vigorously rubbed coat (to keep the gloss down) of satin finish polyurethane, all topped off by a further vigorous rubbing with a fresh 1000 grit Abralon pad to completely take off any hint of a shine (she doesn't like hi-gloss) and I got some decent-smelling potpourri (apples and cinnamon) to fill it with and a few large artificial flowers (my preference was dried flowers, which we both like, but I couldn't find a decent selection). 

Here's the result, just in time for when she gets back tomorrow. If I keep it stuck away until her birthday, I'll just forget the way I always do, so I thought I'd surprise her. Since she doesn't like garish, I may have overdone it on the color, what do you think?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Geez Paul, that's gorgeous. Absolutely incredible. I am in awe. :thumbsup:


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

I really like the form and the wood is gorgeous.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

slatron25 said:


> I really like the form and the wood is gorgeous.


Thanks. If you want to see some REALLY gorgeous box elder, check out my box elder page ... not very far down is one particular plank that was in the haul I got from TT. You'll know it when you see it but you may think it was created with Photoshop ... it's hard to believe that it's really just wood.

-----------------


Ken, Thanks. So you don't think maybe I overdid it with the colored flowers?

Paul


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I gotta get me some of that :yes:


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Paul, that's awesome! I can't get over the colors.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

phinds said:


> Ken, Thanks. So you don't think maybe I overdid it with the colored flowers?
> 
> Paul


 
I wasn't going to comment on the flowers. :laughing: They.....are.....um....artificial? :laughing:
The bowl is still awesome.


----------



## UKfan (Nov 16, 2010)

I love the box elder, makes a great looking piece


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Kenbo said:


> I wasn't going to comment on the flowers. :laughing:


Very generous of you :icon_smile:


----------



## Glidden (Dec 2, 2010)

Fantastic looking bowl you have there, the form does very well at bringing out the color. I've got a whole rack of box elder drying right now, but I won't be able to get into it until this winter, but seeing your bowl I may try to turn a bit anyway.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Another nice piece Paul. The flowers really bring out the color in the bowl.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Well, I'm happy to report that my wife got back and she loves it, bright flowers and all.


----------



## gus (Oct 31, 2010)

that is one nice bowl you made there Paul.:thumbsup:

almost looks like a red handprint.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

gus said:


> that is one nice bowl you made there Paul.:thumbsup:
> 
> almost looks like a red handprint.


Interesting you should mention that Gus, since I had the very same thought. In fact, I had a bit of a chuckle at one point when I was doing the finishing because I had it in a grip that coincidentally put a couple of my fingers nearly on top of a couple of the streaks and as I was changing position and noticed it I had just an instantaneous fleeting thought that it looked like something from a horror film and I was bleeding on my bowl. :icon_smile:


----------



## MrWayne52 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Now that's stunning*

That is one stunning bowl. I am sure your wife will love it. I love the colors and the shape will always be in style

Great work. :yes:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Paul that's a knock-out! 


I just harvested some more and a few logs were pure eye candy. One was spalted but little to no punk within the lines and that's rare for this species. I'll save a chunk of it for you. And you are right this stuff sucks to turn dry. This one will be green and I'll get it to you asap. I think you need a picture of some really well-spalted but still sound fbe on your site and you take better pics than me. After you photo it you might as well turn it into something. 

Anyway great job on the bowl.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

TexasTimbers said:


> Paul that's a knock-out!
> 
> 
> I just harvested some more and a few logs were pure eye candy. One was spalted but little to no punk within the lines and that's rare for this species. I'll save a chunk of it for you. And you are right this stuff sucks to turn dry. This one will be green and I'll get it to you asap. I think you need a picture of some really well-spalted but still sound fbe on your site and you take better pics than me. After you photo it you might as well turn it into something.
> ...


 
TT, I'm glad you like what I did w/ your wood, and I'd love to get some spalted BE. Let me know when you have another box for me and I'll get you some money.

Paul


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

Great looking form. You did the Box Elder well:thumbsup:. That wood is nice to work with. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Awesome work Paul


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

How much of that stuff ya got left , TT???:yes:

p


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

txpaulie said:


> How much of that stuff ya got left , TT???:yes:
> 
> p


A pretty good bit. I harvested another batch. :yes:





.


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

"You've got mail":yes:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

So do you. :chinese:




.


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

wow that is some serious eye candy. nice job!!!


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

that is beautiful. some serious eye candy there!!


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

brown down said:


> that is beautiful. some serious eye candy there!!


I'm glad you and other folks here like the bowl, but in terms of eye candy, it's NOTHING compared to my really GOOD box elder piece:


http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/fantastic-box-elder-platter-thanks-tt-29524/


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

phinds said:


> I'm glad you and other folks here like the bowl, but in terms of eye candy, it's NOTHING compared to my really GOOD box elder piece:
> 
> 
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/fantastic-box-elder-platter-thanks-tt-29524/


holy cow you aren't kiddin. your bowl is still eye candy but wow! that is impressive. where did you get that wood from?


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

brown down said:


> ... where did you get that wood from?


uh ... what's the title of this thread again? Wood owner shown in previous posts in the thread also.


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

phinds said:


> uh ... what's the title of this thread again? Wood owner shown in previous posts in the thread also.


uhhh box elder from TT ! what is TT???? really? last time i post positive things about your work!!!! uhhhhhhhhhhhhh:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

brown down said:


> uhhh box elder from TT ! what is TT???? really? last time i post positive things about your work!!!! uhhhhhhhhhhhhh:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


 
Well, had you read the whole thread you would have figured out that TT is TexasTimbers. A fair amount of the thread is post discussing TT's box elder ... does he have any left and so forth, and including a statement from me that says "TT, I'm glad you like what I did w/ your wood". It just doesn't seem too hard to figure out.


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

phinds said:


> Well, had you read the whole thread you would have figured out that TT is TexasTimbers. A fair amount of the thread is post discussing TT's box elder ... does he have any left and so forth, and including a statement from me that says "TT, I'm glad you like what I did w/ your wood". It just doesn't seem too hard to figure out.


well here's the deal pops, i don't read what every person writes, i don't have time for that. i saw your pictures and commented. asked a simple question and got a negative response. thought this site was here to help other fellow woodworkers, apparently you don't fit that criteria. simple question that required a very simple answer, instead I got "uhhhhhhhhh WHATS THE TITLE OF THIS PAGE". REALLY?????????? like i said it will be the last time i comment on your work. as a matter of fact i hope that bowl checks on you and ends up as firewood!!! you have got to be kiddin me right. :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown: grumpy old man


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

Good grief, relax dude!

Not harm, no foul.:no:

If'n you get butthurt every time someone gives you a mildly sarcastic answer, you're in for a very rough life.

However, to show solidarity with you on this subject, I'll no longer give phinds the "big thumb" smiley when I comment on a piece that he's kind enough to share with us!:laughing:

p


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

txpaulie said:


> Good grief, relax dude!
> 
> Not harm, no foul.:no:
> 
> ...


heres the deal, i have a great sense of humor. in heavy construction for 15 years now so my skin is tough. but when i ask and or comment on your work and you give me a remark such as he did, than yes i will take that the wrong way and rightfully so. and how do you tell sarcasm while reading a post??????


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

> and how do you tell sarcasm while reading a post??????


There is no "sarcasm" smiley, true...:no:

But, I've found that when someone gives me a "smart-alec-y" answer, to what I think is a simple question; I generally think, "that's sarcasm".

I find it works out better for ME that way.

I suspect there really was no malice intended...

IMHO, out of the many websites I visit regularly, this is the least judgemental. Period.

Hang in there!:thumbsup:

p


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

brown down said:


> heres the deal, i have a great sense of humor. . . .


So does Paul. He can come across as snooty sometimes but we all can, including you I bet sometimes. I'm probably the only guy on this forum who is universally loved and has never ruffled a single feather. :huh: :shutup:

But he's a good guy and if you just forget about this and let it pass like it's nothing, because it isn't, you'll find out he's one of the better guys you'll (most likely never) meet. How can you not like a guy who was a marble champion? 

























See you thought that was sarcasm I bet, but it wasn't at all. In my youth I was a dang good shot myself, but this guy won tournaments! :yes: 

I'm with you on the meaning of "TT" though. I'm guessing it's an acronym for "TeaTotaler" or something. 


Well, that's all from me for now. I hear the tea kettle singing and the aroma of bacon is pulling me back into my Hobbit hole. :clover:






.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

TexasTimbers said:


> I'm probably the only guy on this forum who is universally loved and has never ruffled a single feather. :huh: :shutup:
> 
> .


This is absolutely true.

You'll note that I did not follow this with a smily icon because I want everyone to know that I said it with a straight face.

OK, NOW I can say ... :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## RedArrow (Jan 19, 2011)

I love the bowl! You just made me want to get into turning, badly... Also I'm going to have to give Boxelder a chance. I've always noticed the nice red colors but never had much respect for it. Not anymore. I say again, both of your pieces are beautiful!


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Redarrowarcher said:


> I love the bowl! You just made me want to get into turning, badly... Also I'm going to have to give Boxelder a chance. I've always noticed the nice red colors but never had much respect for it. Not anymore. I say again, both of your pieces are beautiful!


 
Thanks. I WOULD suggest that you not try box elder early in your turning career, as you would likely find it VERY frustrating. You need to get used to making light passes with very sharp lathe tools to keep from crushing the end grain. As TT points out, if you turn it green, you won't have that problem (BUT you'll have other problems associated with green turning).


----------



## RedArrow (Jan 19, 2011)

I know nothing about turning... What do I need? Lathe...


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

What you should really do is try to find a woodturning club near you a see if you can get some lessons and then some time on someone else's lathe before you decide what you want to buy for yourself. Lathes can be had for anything from a couple of hundred dollars to several thousand. I have a low-end POS myself, but that's not for everyone. Also, getting some practise with the tools will give you a sense of how much you want to spend on those as well ... again, it's quite a price range. I started off with absoute rock-bottom lowest-possible-end lathe tools and I definitely do NOT recommend them to anyone even though I do still use them occasionally. Anyway, unless you're rich, explore options a bit before spending money.


----------

